# WIFI router for BSNL EVDO



## kartikoli (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been using a wifi adapter with my BSNL EVDO to share wifi signals with the help of mhotspot software but in this scorching heat i have to keep my PC on to use wifi so now i want a router which is compatable with EVDO and have some sort of battery backup

what i need
- compatible router with bsnl evdo (ZTE 3197) old model without a sim slot
- evdo will go to router and lan will be used to surf internet on PC (very very important .... cant lose connectivity to my main PC)
- few smartphones/netbook that will use wifi
- battery back will be preferred (i wont charge any thing but it should be able to give some backup to evdo ... not mandatory though)
- range for 3 rooms


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 5, 2013)

i expect at-least a reply from our helping community


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2013)

try TP-LINK MR3220 or MR3420.both are available on flipkart.also there is not much choice when it comes to 3g router so you will have to choose from these 2 models only.there is asus rt-n13u b1 which also supports 3g usb modems but it is costlier but also has more features like downloading support without turning on the PC.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 10, 2013)

placing order using 10% off coupon 

TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

my EVDO modem is in there compatible list and some good reviews by FK users so i am going for it


----------



## arvindgr (Dec 3, 2013)

How about LAVA 3G – EVDO WiFi Router – W200 ??


----------

